# Which clothing presentation do you like more?



## CoryJP (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## CoryJP (Oct 27, 2010)

Whoops, forgot to put "and why?", since 2 and 3 are in the lead? Are faces too distracting for you?


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

I like #1 personally. Then again, models can be expensive so #3 would be my cost effective alternative.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I like #2. It showcases the clothes, but it also shows them on real people.


----------



## RitterDisp (May 20, 2009)

I like #2. I don't have a problem with the faces on the first layout, but the second one just shows off the clothes better. As a woman, I want to see how the clothing fits a person - how long is it? how low is it? where do the straps lay, etc. The first layout is distracting more because of the different poses - I'm not focusing as much on the garments. As for the third layout, I don't mind it but I prefer seeing clothing on actual people - personal preference.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I have always preferred this style where it is an actual printed t-shirt just laid out, but these are for guys tees. For gym/ladies type tees, I would think that seeing it on a body would work best. I like 2 or 3.


----------



## TexasTJetter (Feb 14, 2010)

CoryJP said:


> Whoops, forgot to put "and why?", since 2 and 3 are in the lead? Are faces too distracting for you?


I like #2. And yes, the faces are distracting to me. I like #2 for all the reasons everyone else does. (I am female).


----------



## TeeDawg (Oct 23, 2010)

Great poll!

#3. Faces and models are too distracting for my taste.

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## LilDesignsAppareI (Sep 24, 2010)

I like # 1, though they don't have to be professional models, but of course attractive. I disagree personally with the faces being distracting. To me at least, a t-shirt on an attractive person will make that t-shirt "more" attractive in a sense. Especially when the face is very attractive as well. Hence, the famous quote from Will Smith " I make this look good" lol ok bad example, but you get the point. Starting off though I like the whole mockup shirt laid flat, it's easier to do, but I eventually wanna add that type of catalog/ shop (#1) in site.

~Gj


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

#3 is first choice with #2 second. I don't care for #1


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

It seems like this is a subjective thing here at the forum. Only real market research in the target demographic would get you truly usable info. For me personally I like the stuff on models, so I like #1.


----------



## Reenie Phelps (Dec 2, 2010)

Have to say I like #2 and then #3
Good question to think about!


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

Nothing better than a girl modeling your clothing line, of course the females are going to disagree with me. my 2 cents


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

Unik Ink said:


> I have always preferred this style where it is an actual printed t-shirt just laid out, but these are for guys tees. For gym/ladies type tees, I would think that seeing it on a body would work best. I like 2 or 3.


I agree with you, and as you can see most of my catalog is made with mock up tee's but you have to throw in the occasional picture with a beautiful model.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I like 3 the most, then 2. 
I understand, the main point here is use of models and actual display of clothing, but for me option 3 is also immediately attractive because it looks the cleanest of all and the 1st one with actual models looks a bit too busy and cluttered because of colour swatches, writing etc.


----------



## Flooded318 (Oct 31, 2010)

My gut tells me that #1 is the best for sales regardless of what we might like personally. Especially when your brand has a bit of a "story" or "personality" and not just a competition over the coolest graphics. 

I see that Johnny Cupcakes uses mostly #1.


----------

